
The great tech migration: Silicon Valley people increasingly seek Seattle homes - jseliger
http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/techflash/2015/05/the-great-tech-migration-silicon-valley-people.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bizj_seattle+%28Seattle+-+Puget+Sound+Business+Journal%29
======
geebee
The first line of this article reads: "It seems like Silicon Valley and Bay
Area residents are finally getting fed up with rising home prices and crowded
cities."

I'd say that's only half right. I don't think the people leaving SF for
Seattle dislike crowded cities, the urban aspects of Seattle are part of the
appeal. I'd say that it's almost 100% driven by housing costs.

Interestingly, the problem of high housing costs isn't just that it's hard to
afford a house, there's something more frantic about San Francisco now. I grew
up in SF in the 70s and 80s, and while I know Seattle (and pacific
northwesterners in general) often resist the comparison to SF, I gotta tell
you, I felt a vibe in Ballard and Fremont that had been missing for a very
long time.

Will it last? Well, SF is the epicenter of tech, whereas Seattle is squarely
located in the the first round of shock waves. I'd expect the effect on
Fremont and Ballard to be a bit more muted than Noe or Bernal or the Mission,
but yeah, they'll feel it up there.

------
eonw
Seattle housing costs are extremely high, after moving there from Los Angeles
a few years ago, I was blown away at the fact they were almost equal. Prices
have gone up something like 30% since. house here with an asking price of
$530k sold for over $700k recently.

if you're moving here to no longer be house poor... you might want to rethink
that idea, or get it done soon. similar weather and worse traffic... not sure
what the attraction is.

Seattle and Portland already have protests about gentrification... so don't
expect a warm welcome either. ;)

